# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  čaj od vrkute

## Lutonjica

dakle, smije li dojilja piti čaj od vrkute?

----------


## Lutonjica

ako će nekom trebati ova informacija ubuduće, pitala sam liječnika i kaže da dojilja smije piti čaj od vrkute (a i od marulje/macine trave)

----------


## Mala01

dapače, ja pročitala da je taj čaj baš i koristan poslije poroda jer ubrzava prestanak krvarenja  8) 
Drago mi je da sam se sad uvjerila još jednom da ga mogu piti jer ga pijem, ali nisam bila baš sigurna.

----------


## Inesica

> dakle, smije li dojilja piti čaj od vrkute?


a kaj je to :? 
jel' to fino. ja u biti volim biljne čajeve

----------


## Lutonjica

pa kaj ja znam jel fino. ja ga pijem totalno bez ičega i nije mi nešto posebno. meni je od tih biljnih najbolji sljezov čaj (od cvijeta), sviđa mi se njegova ljubičastoplava boja, i ostavi prefini slatkasti okus u ustima.

a vrkuta je jako dobra za cijeli ženski reproduktivni i urološki sustav   :Wink:

----------


## sundrops

Vrkuta je prava spasiteljica za sve zenske poremecaje-neredovite /bolne menstruacije,razne upale,za oporavak maternice nakon poroda.Moze se piti 1-2mjeseca prije poroda jer ojacava maternicu i pomaze da ona sto prije se vrati u prijasnje stanje(prije trudnoce) te ubrzava njezin oporavak(jaca maternicu).Vrkuta  jos nosi naziv Gospin plast  :Smile:  ,valjda radi toga sto stiti nas zene poput plasta Gospinog  :Smile:  

Takodjer,odlican caj za piti je Malina(njezin list),takodjer zenska biljka(tj. za sve poteskoce u zena,sve navedeno poput Vrkute).Nju se moze duz trudnoce piti a pogotovo nakon poroda i duz doenja jer pomaze stvaranju mlijeka!Ja sam malinu svakodnevno pila zadnja 2mjeseca trudnoce i duz oporavka nakon poroda.Po porodu sam krvarila ukupno 20 dana btw.

Osim maline bih svima preporucila piti Koprivu.Ona je meni prava kraljica medju biljkama!Puna minerala ,vitamina,dobra za trudnocu,za dojenje,mahm za sve!Evo vise o koprivi 
http://www.susunweed.com/herbal_ezin...-02.htm#recipe
(usput,ovo su meni jedne od najdrazih stranica)

----------


## Mala01

Sundrops, da li se može kombinirati vrkuta i malina? Naime, ja sam rodila prije 15 dana i pijem vrkutu (2 šalice dnevno jer više ne stignem napraviti  :/ ) pa bih možda probala i sa tom Malinom, ako kažeš da je dobra za oporavak.
Inače, bila sam baš ponosna na sebe kako zadnjih 2-3 dana skoro uopće nisam krvarila, i onda danas odjednom puno krvi i onak lagano boluckanje u trbuhu   :Sad:   Baš sam se nekako zabrinula... valjda je to normalno i još se sve to "čisti". 

U ljekarni samo tražim čaj od Maline? Ima li možda još neko drugo ime?

----------


## seni

kako se zove vrkuta na latinskom?
za nas koji smo na drugim govornim podrucjima.

----------


## Mala01

> kako se zove vrkuta na latinskom?


Alchemilla vulgaris

----------


## Mala01

Na engleskom: Lady's Mantle   :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

Suban ima baš _čaj od maline_ (Rubi Idaei folium), _čaj od vrkute_ (Alchemillae herba), i _čaj od marulje_ (Marrubii herba) (taj je isto dobar za žene), a imaju i mješavinu _Evin čaj_ (osušen cvijet nevena(Calendulae flos),stolisnik(Millefolii herba),cvijet kamilice(Chamomillae flos),cvijet bazge(Sambuci flos),list kadulje(Salviae folium) i vrkuta(Alchemilae herba), pomaže rad i funkciju ženskih spolnih organa ,smiruje upale(upale jajnika,upale rodnice),smanjuje iscjedak i svrbež,uklanja grčevite boli(kod upala,menstruacije).

----------


## seni

aha. frauenmantel. pila sam i nju i malinu u trudnoci i nesto poslije. babice u austriji ih cesto preporucuju.

----------


## sundrops

*mala01*,ne bih ti znala reci dal se ne smije kombinirati vrkuta i malina(obzirom na njihovu slicnost djelovanja vjerovatno ne bi bilo nekih negativnih posljedica)ali bih ti savjetovala da se radije odlucis za jednu biljku.Biljke imaju svoju inteligenciju/mudrost i na taj nacin ces mnogo vise dobrobiti poluciti,no da ih vise kombinirash-ovo govorim iskljucivo vezano za tvoj oporavak nakon poroda.Naravno,kod mnogih poteskoca je dobra veca kombinacija biljaka,radi njihovog sinergicnog djelovanja no tebi sad to nije potrebno.Najbolje ti je da uzmes Malinu(folium),od Subana kako  je Lutonjica vec spomenula,njihovi cajevi su veoma kvalitetni.
Za nju pouzdano znam da veoma olaksava oporavak a uz to i potice proizvodnju mlijeka,sto ce dobro dotji  tebi i tvome novorodjencetu. 
Ja sam po porodu takodjer imala dana kada bih neznatno krvarila,da bi onda iznova uz blaga probadanja poteklo iz mene..to je sasvim normalno i na tebi je da se opustis i uzivas u majcinstvu i oporavku koje tijelo cini na svoj savrsen nacin.
Puno sretje u majcinstvu ti zelim   :Love:

----------


## Mala01

Do sad sam pila vrkutu, ali kupila sam si malinu i sad ću početi to piti. Probala sam ju, čak mi je i finija od vrkute. Jedino ne znam koliko se toga može popiti dnevno? jedna šalica? dvije?

Inače, meni je danas 17 dan nakon poroda i više uopće ne krvarim... vidjet ćemo kako će biti dalje... možda kao što Sundrops kaže i meni bude dana kad uopće ne krvarim i kad ću opet prokrvarit... ne traje babinje bezveze 6 tjedana.   :Wink:

----------


## sundrops

Malinu(list) mozes piti koliko god ti srce zeli..ja je pijem duz dana ,od 1/2 do 1 litre dnevno.Moze ti samo dobrog donijeti.Malina je jedan od prirodnih tonika koji koristeni duz period,svakodnevno ojacaju cjelokupni organizam i revitalizira tijelo.
Od nje,kao i koprive,mozes napraviti tzv.  *infuziju*,koja ce te citavim nizom vitamina i minerala nahraniti.Infuzija se pravi tako da stavis vecu kolicinu biljke u kuhajucu vodu(kao za caj ali oko 3puta vise biljke stavis).To onda ostavis oko 8 sati(mozes i navece si to skuhati pa ostaviti da odlezi preko noci,pa ujutro procjedis)i onda pijes duz dana.Infuziju mozes praviti od Koprive i lista Maline.Za njih znam pouzdano dok sa ostalim biljkama nemoj isprobavati jer mnoge sadrze spojeve koje stajanjem postaju toksicne.
Mi po ljeti skuhamo oko 2litre tako koprive/maline pa drzimo duz dana u hladnjaku i time se osvjezavamo.
Stajanjem tako biljka u vodu pusti svoju hranjivost i to mozes vidjeti po caju onda,kako je gust i bogat,a o aromi da ne pricamo!  :Smile:  jako fino,probai.

----------


## Mala01

Super! Baš ću probati. Ja se uvijek čvrsto držim onoga što piše na kutiji od čaja. Ako piše da stoji 15 minuta, onda baš pazim da ne bude dulje jer znam da neki čajevi otpuštaju toksične tvari ako dulje stoje, ali ako kažeš da to nije slučaj sa malinom i koprivom, tim bolje! Barem neću morati gledati na sat ili prekidati dojenje da bi procijedila čaj   :Rolling Eyes:  

Još samo nešto da provjerim... jel miješaš koprivu i malinu zajedno u jednom lončiću kad kuhaš, ili se mora odvojiti, znači posebno malina, posebno kopriva, ili je svejedno? 
hvala još jednom  :Love:

----------


## sundrops

probaj kako ti pase,radi okusa.ako ti je kopriva finija sama-onda je tako pij..ako ti vise pase skupa malina i kopriva,stavi ih obje u uzavrelu vodu.  :Smile:

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

jel moze tko da mi objasni sta je to vrkuta   :Embarassed:   tj.kako izgleda i jos bolje kako se zove na njem.   :Grin:

----------


## Mala01

> jel moze tko da mi objasni sta je to vrkuta    tj.kako izgleda i jos bolje kako se zove na njem.


Mislim da je Seni malo više gore napisala kako se zove na njem (frauenmantel), a izgleda... pa onak ko normalni čaj   :Grin:   ima listiće, onak zeleno... ne znam kak da ti objasnim.

----------


## ms. ivy

vrkuta i još ponešto

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

Ivy super je ova stranica  :D 
nisam znala ni sta je brusnica,al bilo me sramota pitati   :Embarassed:  sada sam i nju skuzila

----------


## Thlaspi

Vidim da je "stari" topic, ali imam jedno pitanje u vezi te vrkute...
Pročitala sam u Breussovoj knjizi da je dobro piti čaj od gospinog ili srebrnastog plašta prije poroda, ali kod nas se ne može nabaviti nijedna od te dvije vrste nego neka treća... govorim o latinskim imenima: npr. kod nas se može kupiti _Alchemillae herba_, a ove dvije za koje sam ja čula su _A. alpina_  i _A. vulgaris_... Kuži li se netko dovoljno u to da može reći da je svejedno ili treba piti baš neku određenu vrstu?
Tražim na netu, ali većinom svi poistovjećuju te vrste i samo ih zovu gospin plašt ili vrkuta, bez spomena razlika između njih...???  :Shock:

----------


## Teodora_Ri

Može li se čaj od vrkute piti istovremeno sa Duphastonima. U vrlo sam ranoj trudnoći, imala 2 pobačaja i trebala bih piti 3x1 Duphastone dnevno pa ne znam da li da sada odustanem od vrkute.

----------


## Muma

Ja sam je pila s duphastonom, samo u postupku nisam. A znam i druge cure koje su pile.

----------

